# Help! OXBLOOD coloured blanks?



## Katya (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi all- my butcher is a cool woman who wants a pen.  Her father started out in shoe-making, so everything in her house growing up was black, brown or oxblood<g>.  Her shop has oxblood and black in the logo.

Can anyone point me to -or make me- some oxblood blanks?  Any ideas?  She's very specific about it being a true oxblood shade.  I'll show her some tru-stone blanks which may do the trick, but thought I'd ask you folks too.
Many thanks,
Catherine


----------



## pianomanpj (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't know of any off-the-shelf blanks (there might be!), but there are several members here that can make blanks with custom colors for you. Jonathon (brooks803) has always been my "go to" guy, but I'm sure there are others.


----------



## healeydays (Apr 10, 2013)

I think if you go find some Manzanita burl, it will be real close.  There are a couple sellers I have found on Ebay that have had some very nice oxblood colored pieces.  This is someone I have bought a couple pieces from recently and I love the colors.

mcduffeejason2011 | eBay


----------



## gbpens (Apr 10, 2013)

If you are looking for wood you might consider Jarrah burl. If you want acrylic then a custom blank is the way to go.


----------



## fitty (Apr 10, 2013)

Pick up some oxblood dyed leather and make a pen from it. Then you won't have to worry.


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 10, 2013)

Bloodwood? or Purpleheart? I have both if you want to make the trip! Finish with Oxblood shoe polish.


----------



## StephenM (Apr 10, 2013)

Some bloodwood blanks are dead on but you'd have to handpick the right one.


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 10, 2013)

I bet you could find a fingernail polish that could be used with Alumilite.  I assume it would work since spray paint works with it.


----------



## Jim Smith (Apr 10, 2013)

Depending on the kit you're planning on using, you may be able to take an all red blank and reverse paint the blank dark brown.  If the kits takes the blank down to fairly thin, it should come out looking like oxblood.  Just a thought...

Jim Smith


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Apr 13, 2013)

Did you say oxblood and black?  Look no further check out the "Bloody Basin Jasper" Tru-Stone blank.  I have made several Churchills from this blank and they are "NICE".


----------



## rstought (Apr 14, 2013)

Another possible wood choice might be Bois de Rose...


----------



## Gary Beasley (Apr 14, 2013)

I have some Yucatan Rosewood that is a real good oxblood color.


----------



## PenPal (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Catherine,

I once owned a pair of ox blood shoes and they had a profound effect on me I just loved them polished them all the time. My main clothing for so many years now is jeans etc no match there but I do have fondest memories of the quality of those shoes and that outstanding colour. Have success and you did receive beaut advice and help on this forum just now, look forward to seeing the pen and trust all is well with you, I have enjoyed my conversations etc when we swapped not so long ago and value the pen you made for me.

Kind regards to you both Peter,


----------

